# REHOMED: two bonded males in SW MI



## ArtbyMollie (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently took in two rabbits whos owner could not keep them anymore. and now it seems I am in the same boat. I have a small apartment and two cats already and the presence of the rabbits are causing a rift with my cats. my land lord also upped my rent because of them and I really cant afford that right now either. I also work 30 hours a week and I just dont have the time to give them the attention that they need. 

Dash is a black and white spotted mini rex and Fiver, well Im not sure what he is but his fur is really neat kinda half brown half black depending on the lighting. they are sweet bunnines but unaltered males but they are bonded so they must go together. they would come with their cage, and what ever else supplies I still have (a bag of yesterdays news, and a huge bin of rabbit food, and a big bag of timothy hay. I really need to find them a new home by the end of the week otherwise I may have to take them to a shelter which I really really really dont want to do. I just want them to be healthy and happy. 

thanks. 
mollie


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2010)

good luck.ray:


----------



## ArtbyMollie (Sep 13, 2010)

I found a great home for them, a 3 kid family who built their own giant rabbit indoor hutch with run around pen and everything, when I met her and her kids I knew that they were going to be perfect for these rabbits! pheewwww I can relax and know that they are taken care of and I dont have to worry about the extra rent, as it turns out my landlords not against pet rabbits, they would actually prefer that I kept rabbits instead of my rat, but with two cats already I was pushing the pet limit! so I am going to be patient and wait until the time is right, I just knew that they were going to end up in a not great place if I didnt take them when I did.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 14, 2010)

That is great! I'm glad you found a good new home for the boys


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2010)

:yahoo:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome! They sound like a wonderful family. Please try to get them to join RO so we can get updates.


----------



## ArtbyMollie (Sep 14, 2010)

I gave her the web address and she seemed quite happy, I do want to have a rabbit at some point its just that after 2 days (even though I was in love with them) I knew it wasnt going to work and they would be better off somewhere else, and they are!


----------

